# Radio Control Submarine Fleet



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got my new CVN Enterprise today, so I got a aircraft carrier finally...but its surrounded by subs!


----------



## Blkstreet50 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello Junglelord, I am new to this forum and was wonderin if I could enlist your help in turning my moebius seaview into an RC


----------



## Blkstreet50 (Jul 6, 2011)

Also the 1:350 enterprise, I forgt about that one : )


----------

